# Do I need to breed rats if I want to keep royals?



## Shon Davies (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if it possible to have a good collection of royals an not have to breed rats? I used to have a good collection of about 10 royals an had to breed rats in the end because there was a couple what jyst wouldn't feed an started loosing weight. The only thing is now my missis has finally agreed to me getting snakes but has put her foot down an said no to the rats (And she has bog feet!!!!)


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

it not necessary at all just cheaper if you have a big collection


----------



## Shon Davies (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm only planning to have a small collection tbh. Just royals are my favourite an there a pain when it coke to feeding


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

they arent as bad as most think whem it comes to feeding


----------



## Shon Davies (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok Thanks for the reply


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

no point unless you have a very large collection, it'll cost you far more to keep the rats than you will save (and euthanasia of rodents isn't something to be attempted by people with little experience, to avoid making them suffer unnecessarily )

and agree with above, they can be great eaters - avoid snakes under 1year old to start out with and you should be fine


----------



## Shon Davies (Jul 15, 2014)

Cook thanks for the advice I'm going to have a look round for the right snakes. Can't belive how much the prices have come down tbh it's crazy!! On a positive I can finally afford the ones I've always wanted


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

yh the price of alot of royals are dirt cheap now a days but normals are still the best imo


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Just make sure you buy from a reputable source who is willing to talk to you about their royals and offer feed records 
I breed a lot of rodents out of convenience so I always have the right size food for my snakes


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

Shon Davies said:


> Hi, just wondering if it possible to have a good collection of royals an not have to breed rats? I used to have a good collection of about 10 royals an had to breed rats in the end because there was a couple what jyst wouldn't feed an started loosing weight. The only thing is now my missis has finally agreed to me getting snakes but has put her foot down an said no to the rats (And she has bog feet!!!!)


You don't need to own Sky to receive satelite:2thumb:

Kindest regasrds


----------

